# Volunteer - Your Help Is Needed



## CarrieLewis (Jan 16, 2008)

Now is the time to volunteer to help with the Region 9 Show to be held at Will Rogers Equestrian Center. Ft. Worth, Texas, this year, June 10-14. We need folks to work the In and Out gates at the Main Arena for each section of morning, afternoon and evening performances, Tuesday-Saturday.

Please let me know if you would like to help and which date and time works best for your schedule. It's a great way to see the show, meet the exhibitors and experience the magic of the Arabian and Half-Arabian showhorses.

:lol:


----------



## CarrieLewis (Jan 16, 2008)

Volunteers still needed! Please reply!


----------



## CarrieLewis (Jan 16, 2008)

We have just a few spots remaining for the in/out gate at the Region 9 show in June in Ft. Worth, Texas:

6/11 Wednesday afternoon (1)
6/12 Thursday morning (1)
6/13 Friday morning (2)

If you are able to help with any of these times, please let me know. Many thanks!


----------



## CarrieLewis (Jan 16, 2008)

We still have openings for helping with the in/out gate at the Region 9 show as follows:

6/11 Wed afternoon (1)
6/12 Thu morning (1)
6/13 Fri morning (2)

Are you available for any of these time slots? If so, please let me know. I will need your name, cell phone number and email address for the gatekeeper's datebook.

Many thanks!

Carrie W. :lol:


----------



## CarrieLewis (Jan 16, 2008)

We have just a few spots remaining for the in/out gate at the Region 9 show in June in Ft. Worth, Texas:

6/12 Thursday morning (1)
6/13 Friday morning (2)

If you are able to help with any of these times, please let me know asap. Many thanks!

:lol:


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

It's going to be difficult to find people as most are not from your area  

I would have loved to come out and help, but I am at the opposite end of the continent


----------



## CarrieLewis (Jan 16, 2008)

My2Geldings said:


> It's going to be difficult to find people as most are not from your area
> 
> I would have loved to come out and help, but I am at the opposite end of the continent


We'd love to have you also but across the continent is a bit far :0. 

Gasoline, being at the ridiculous high that it is, will sure be an inconvenience for anyone traveling very far this year.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Without mentioning I'm stuck in the unexpected 2+ feet of snow we got over the weekend.


----------



## CarrieLewis (Jan 16, 2008)

My2Geldings said:


> Without mentioning I'm stuck in the unexpected 2+ feet of snow we got over the weekend.


Ouch! Our weather is 80 degrees and sunshine. Y'all come on down, at least until your snow melts!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I just had to call the AQHA down in your state and I had to call my mom right afterwards to tell her how much I love your accent down there! 8) 

I'll hop on the next flight down


----------



## CarrieLewis (Jan 16, 2008)

My2Geldings said:


> I just had to call the aqha down in your state and I had to call my mom right afterwards to tell her how much I love your accent down there! 8)
> 
> I'll hop on the next flight down


Texas is a great place with super nice folks. We'd love to have you join us!

The accent will rub off on you before you know it!!


----------

